
Show HN: Kelsa.io – Recruitment AI - suvamsh
http://www.kelsa.io
======
Eridrus
I don't understand why this needs to be a chatbot, rather than a web form. It
seems like an attempt to get on the hype train without any good reason to.

A candidate friendly UX would offer best in class resume parsing, since this
is a document with all the relevant information that a candidate already has.

~~~
suvamsh
I agree that a candidate can be screened with a web form but this method isn't
very popular as web forms can be quite boring and unpleasant to use. A chatbot
can strive to replicate the human aspect that a recruiter provides. Also
talking to a bot is probably more fun than filling out a form.

Resume parsing is it's own problem that has no universal solution and we
aren't tackling this at the moment. Some candidates may prefer to apply with
LinkedIn, GitHub, etc. rather than resume and hence I believe there are
multiple places to obtain candidate information. As this is an MVP we haven't
built this feature yet, but we are actively working on the next iteration.

~~~
Eridrus
Web forms suck, but IMO this sucks even more. Ask yourselves why web forms
suck, and those same things apply to a chatbot.

~~~
suvamsh
I'm curious to know why a chatbot sucks more than a web form in your opinion?
In my experience web forms are static, tedious, not interactive and as a
candidate can feel quite disrespectful that the company does not want to
"talk" to me.

~~~
Eridrus
The problem with web forms (for me) is that they're tedious, but a chatbot is
just as tedious to fill out, making edits is hard and I also don't know how
well your NLP will work and I can't see how many things you're going to want
me to fill out before you do something useful, and showing me job results in a
chat window is significantly worse than showing them to me in a list.

A good website/app still beats the pants off a chatbot.

------
ankit_tandon
Cool idea!

